# How to cook tender and delicious beef?



## scorpio201 (Jan 22, 2020)

Can someone help me how to cook tender and tasty beef?  I feel the beef, after I cook it gets chewy and not tender.
The beef flavor is also not good, can anyone help me with the secret? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! If you are cooking sous vide, what kind of beef and for how long are you bathing it in the sous vide pot? A ribeye steak can take and hour, a sirloin or eye of round roast can take a day or more. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 22, 2020)

Since my first try cooking  beef stakes using Sous Vide circulator I just fell in love with this SV techincs: my stakes always tender, juicy and tasty. 1.5 - 2.0 inch stakes I cook for three hours at 131F to achieve medium rare result. Beef roasts (different kind) takes 24-26 hours. Works for me.... I buy meat in my local supermarkets and  cooked stakes fairly tasty. I am sure if  you buy  your meat from Natural Food store for like $25 a pound (grass fed, no antibiotics, etc.) it would taste much better....


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

scorpio201 said:


> Can someone help me how to cook tender and tasty beef?  I feel the beef, after I cook it gets chewy and not tender.
> The beef flavor is also not good, can anyone help me with the secret?
> Thank you so much!



It would probably help if you give us a couple examples of what and how you cooked in the sous vide. Also whether or not you are using some method to sear after removing from the sous vide.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

If done right, the SV will get any piece of meat fork tender!
Let us know what you are SV'ing & the times & temps you are using.
Al


----------

